# Leon expat listserve



## Sam Wyngaard (Oct 25, 2009)

Does anyone know if Leon, Guanajuato has an expat listerve? Thanks, Sam!


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

Don't know . However , I will be there next month for a week .


----------

